#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  請辭網站管理員及管理員體制變更

## 狼王白牙

由於今年7月宣示上任網站管理員以來，健康情況每況愈下，

失眠的情況已嚴重影響網站管理品質及現實生活，
身心疲累到了極限，無法勝任狼之樂園網站管理員工作。

在請辭網站管理員之後，由於對系統的了解，我仍繼續維護狼之樂園的系統運作。

管理權限將會在時間允許之內逐步移交給新任 版務總管 - *wingwolf* 及 站務總管 -  *幻貓*。
後續異動公告將交由 *wingwolf* 及 *幻貓* 發佈。


管理員體制變更如下

*[ 版務總管狼 ]* ：版面規劃與排序、文字及圖片美化

*[ 站務總管狼 ]* ：全站規則制定、人力資源協調及任免

*[ 系統管理狼 ]* ：維護論壇系統、協助站務推行、協調管理群事務

*[ 全域管理狼 ]* ：協助全討論區版面管理一般事務

*[ 分版管理狼 ]* ：負責各版面事務及品質控管

----------

